# xtrail t31 MR20DE terrible fuel consupmption



## salimsaid (Jun 5, 2017)

I recently import a nissan xtrail T31 with a 2L engine MR20De , 

According to the manufacturers specification, i should be getting around 13KM/L highway.

I recently traveled to another city , 300KM and i only got 8.2KM/L

I've been tracking my city driving and i seem to get only 6.2KM/L or 16L/100KM with Ac on .

The car idle's fine except when i turn on the car every morning the rpm would jump high to 2000 rmp and then drop to 700rpm after 30 seconds or so. Other than that no misfires or engine stalling. Acceleration is also good , no engine hesitation.

After hooking up an obd scanner , i came up with two codes 

1. P0223 --- TP SEN 1/CIRC 
2. P0123 --- TP SEN 2/CIRC

1.P0725 --- ENGINE SPEED
2.U1000 --- CAN COMM CIRCUIT

Can a bad throttle position sensor cause terrible fuel consumption of up to 17L/100KM for a 2L engine (MR20DE) ?


----------



## AliKhaki (Oct 19, 2021)

Hey! I'm having a similar issue. Were you able to fix this?


----------

